# How I use Sketchup to help me design



## rileytoolworks (26 May 2014)

Just thought I'd share a few quick pics of concept drawings.
I use these to hep me refine things virtually before committing to prototypes. (Of which there are usually many)









I often don't bother with real textures, these are simply to help with the mechanics of how a tool will function.
Thanks for looking.
Adam.


----------



## rd6743 (27 May 2014)

Jesus, I gave up after failing a doing a table using blocks!


----------



## rileytoolworks (27 May 2014)

Keep trying mate.
I found I got to a point where it just started to click.
Once I was confident, I was hooked.
I use Autocad and CNC programming software in my day job, but in my opinion nothing beats Sketchup for its ease of use and accessibility.

There are some great tutorials on Youtube.
All the best.
Adam.


----------



## kinsella (27 May 2014)

I agree with Adam. Once you get the hang of it. Its surprising what you can churn out. But like Adam, i used to use AutoCAD at work and still dabble with it. But for speed and concept design its brill. You need to do a few tutorials and keep at it.


----------



## rileytoolworks (27 May 2014)

Here's another simple sketch, with grain applied (note the end grain).
To get the grain to follow the curves of the body, I imported a JPEG of the grain, and set it as a projected texture.




Adam.


----------



## partsandlabour (28 May 2014)

I use it for all sorts of builds too but have yet to get fancy with the textures. Are you using a plugin to render the chrome look on the tube?

Cheers


----------



## Brentingby (28 May 2014)

Nice work on the marking gauge. SketchUp is certainly a handy tool.


----------



## kinsella (1 Jun 2014)

Chaps
to download and install loads of wood materials, follow the instructions here. 
http://www.sawdustroad.com/sketchup


----------



## rileytoolworks (10 Jun 2014)

partsandlabour":3n7b1vgj said:


> I use it for all sorts of builds too but have yet to get fancy with the textures. Are you using a plugin to render the chrome look on the tube?
> 
> Cheers



Sorry for the late reply.
The chrome material is a Kerkythea material. (SU's free to download rendering software - though others are available).

Adam.


----------

